# Linux installen



## TobGod (9. September 2004)

Hi ! Lade mir gerade Suse Linux runter, da ich mcih mit dem Betriebssystem mal auseinandersetzen wollte. Nun die Frage wenn ich Linux installiert habe von CD aus, kommt dann beim booten auch automatisch die Abfrage, welches Betriebsystem ich starten will ? Will WinXP natürlich draufbehalten..


----------



## RedWing (9. September 2004)

Ja natürlich, oder meinst du die Linuxanbieter hätten nicht an sowas wie einen
Bootloader gedacht?
Du hast zwei zur Auswahl Lilo und Grub, vorraussetzung für die Funktionalität dieser
ist natürlich eine richtige Konfiguration aber das kannst du während der 
Installation erledigen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## TobGod (9. September 2004)

Ja nu war ja nur eine Frage  
Trotzdem danke


----------



## JohannesR (9. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *Ja natürlich, oder meinst du die Linuxanbieter hätten nicht an sowas wie einen Bootloader gedacht?*


Das waere auch verflucht daemlich, wenn sie es nicht getan haetten. Ohne Bootstraploader (Ich *liebe* diese Wort) wuerde auch ihr eigenes OS nicht booten. 
Linuxanbieter gibt es uebrigens nur einen, und zwar kernel.org, bzw. das Team um Linus Torvalds. Alles andere ist nur Userspace, welcher die Distribution ausmacht. Auch Lilo oder Grub sind Userspacetools und haben mehr oder weniger wenig mit "Linux" (sprich, dem Kernel) zu tun.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Linus Torwalds.*



Oh je, du hast den heiligen Namen falsch geschrieben. Du wirst wohl oder übel
verbannt werden. Tut mir Leid... 

Thorsten


----------



## TobGod (10. September 2004)

Ähm ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt garnichts bei Linux... Also den Drucker habe ich bei der Installation konfiguriert und wenn ich auf Testseite drucken gehe kommt auch ein Fenster, dass mir bestätigt, dass es erfolgreich an den Drucker übermittelt wurde, aber er druckt nichts. Und hat Linux garkeine USB Plug&Play Unterstützung ? Wenn ich mein Headset reinstecke kommt nichts und Sound höre ich auch nicht.. Wie bzw. wo kann man sowas konfigurieren oder ggf. Treiber für Linux herbekommen ? Und erklär mir doch mal bitte jemand ohne viele Fachwörter, was Linux überhaupt ist, warum ist OpenSource denn besser usw. Möchte mich da mal ein bisschen mit befassen. Und warum kann ich kein einziges Programm in Linux starten, sowas wie Photoshop usw. ? Außerdem ist meine Grafikkarte nicht konfiguriert, anscheinend keine Treiber ? Auf alle Fälle kann ich keine 3D-Unterstützung auswählen. Und ist es überhaupt möglich mit Linux zu spielen (grafikaufwendige Spiele z.B. Doom3) ? Was ist an Linux so toll, dass manche "ihr Leben dafür geben würden" ( so scheint es mir manchmal ). Was kann man alles so damit machen ? Habe von einem Freund gehört in Linux würde fast alles über eine DOSähnliche Eingabeaufforderung laufen und wäre total schwer irgendwas zu konfigurieren.. Danke schonmal, tobi


----------



## Christian Fein (10. September 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Linux was für dich ist.



> Möchte mich da mal ein bisschen mit befassen.



Das ist ein guter Vorsatz, aber sich mit etwas befassen ist eine Hol Schuld. Sprich du musst dir die Kentnisse aneignen. 

Das fängt u.a damit an das du dich um Informationen bemühst, die Linkliste (erster Sticky Thread hier in diesem Forum ist schon mal der beste Anfang).

Da steht u.a follgender Link drinne: 
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html

Was ein komplettes, dickes Buch über Linux  von einem der besten Fachbücherverlage. Dort gibt es im Inhaltsverzeichnis follgende Kapitel:


```
Linux - eine kurze Geschichte 
    Wer arbeitet unter Linux? 
    Eigenschaften des Systems 
    Eigenschaften der Software 
    Zum Copyright von Linux 
    Open Source und die Philosophie von Linux 
    Unterschiede zwischen Linux und anderen Betriebssystemen
```

Wenn du diese durchgelesen hast, dann bist du entweder extrem Motiviert dich in Linux einzuarbeiten oder aber komplett abgeschreckt.


----------



## TobGod (10. September 2004)

Ich bin jetzt schon abgeschreckt, da ich mein Windows nicht mehr starten kann.. Woran liegt das ? Ich gehe bei dem Boot-Loader ganz normal auf Windows und dann kommt schwarzer Bildschirm und da steht irgendwas mit Unknown Partition. Ich muss unbedingt wieder Windows rein. Hätte ich das doch bloß nicht installiert  Was kann ich jetzt tun außer formatieren ? Formatieren geht absolut nicht weil ich viele wichtige Sachen drauf habe.. PLZ HELP


----------



## Christian Fein (10. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> *Ich bin jetzt schon abgeschreckt, da ich mein Windows nicht mehr starten kann.. Woran liegt das ? Ich gehe bei dem Boot-Loader ganz normal auf Windows und dann kommt schwarzer Bildschirm und da steht irgendwas mit Unknown Partition. Ich muss unbedingt wieder Windows rein. Hätte ich das doch bloß nicht installiert  Was kann ich jetzt tun außer formatieren ? Formatieren geht absolut nicht weil ich viele wichtige Sachen drauf habe.. PLZ HELP *



Besuch den Link den ich dir gegeben habe, und lese über den Bootvorgang und Bootloader


----------



## TobGod (10. September 2004)

Ich habe aber diesen Grub loader genommen, bei deinem Link steht leider nur etwas von LILO.. ich werd mal googlen..

edit: Tja also entweder finde ich nichts gescheites oder ich blicke das alles absolut nicht. Da wird alle was erzählt von tausend verschiedenen Befehlen, die ich nicht einmal ausführen kann. Z.B. damit ich mal weiß was jetzt wo auf welcher Pasrtition ist den Befehl "/sbin/fdisk /dev/hda" da passiert bei mir nichts.. Kann mir nicht jemand ganz konkret sagen, was ich in diese Datei "/boot/grub/menu.lst" schreiben muss, damit ich mein schönes altes Windows wiederhabe ? Bitte helft mir, BITTE !

edit2: Na endlich. Die Lösung war leicht aber erst mal an die Information ranzukommen. Einfach im BIOS den Mode der Festplatte von Auto auf LBA umstellen. Nun habe ich mein schönes altes Windows wieder und Linux läuft auch noch.. SUPI


----------

